# Ghost caught on Film



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is kind of hard to see and hear so you have to concentrate on your computer and turn your speakers up a little but its really pretty amazing film clip. Read the instructions and watch it.
Heres the link 
http://www.stokeyouth.co.uk/coffee.html


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

thanks for the nightmares bobm. I think I wet myself.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You dink Bob!!!!!!!    :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its pretty cool isn't it, unfortuately its a little hard to hear I had to turn my speakers up pretty loud but my hearing's not that great


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I don't think that was a ghost...I think it was BobM waking up to a democrat in the whitehouse!...I think the scream might be louder though :lol: ....That was pretty good bob...I have to go wipe now....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Like I said its pretty cool but hard to hear.....


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

bobm, the link aint workin, think you could send me a different link and give me instructions on how to get to it, i want to see it!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I guess they took it off I'll see if if I can find it somewhere else I wish I would of downloaded it, its pretty good.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.hypertony.co.uk/~tony/classaudoads.htm


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

that was cool man did i jump


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Our receptionist at work almost wet her pants :lol: :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob,
To guote my wife "you spend way too much time on the computer" :computer: Do you have a job????? oke:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

THAT RULES! Now how do I get the kids off the ceiling?


----------



## GooseGetter (Feb 20, 2004)

Like Waterfowlerguy said "....That was pretty good bob...I have to go wipe now...."


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Holy crap!! Got me and my wife. I think I'll try it on the kids tonight.


----------

